# ¿Alguien tiene conocimiento de esta Matriz de LED?



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 22, 2019)

Así es estimados colegas y aficionados a las chacharas y tiliches del *TIANGUIS *"mercado de pulgas".

Hoy hice una exelente compra 2 pantallas de LEDS  64x16 bicolor funcionando.
A solo $100 devaluados pesos mexicanos c/u. ~= $5 Trumps.

Muy bonito y todo pero no tengo idea de cómo cambiar el texto.
Dice :
Coca-Cola destapa la felicidad .. etc.

No hago comercial solo que eso es lo que dicen los letreros.

No sé si alguien sabe como cambiar el mensaje con algún programa o comandos veo que es UART . 
Y usa un controlador similar a que mueven los módulos LED P10.








Este parece ser el Pin out del módulo de leds.



Cualquier ayuda es bienvenida.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 22, 2019)

nomenclatura de los CI's? Algunos de esos letreros se suelen poner el texto con un control remoto, para que el usuario lo cambie a gusto, otros tienene un conector y un teclado, lo que muestras es todo lo que tiene dentro?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 22, 2019)

Si como mencioné se parece al controlador LED P10 .
Pero el pinout es diferente.

La matriz trae unos bufers octales 74hc245 y varios 74hc595 supongo que uno es para el rojo y otro es para el verde.
Y algunos multiplexores.

Y el controlador tiene las salidas mencionadas en la fotografía un conector 5v GND TX y RX 

Y el chip viene borrado ya lo revise y no encuentro nada ni información.

Pensé que alguien que le gusta chacharear tendría el programa o lista de comandos para hacerlo andar y el baudrate.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 22, 2019)

Con ese conector seguramente se podría cambiar el contenido, conectado a una pc con algún soft adecuado.
No tiene ninguna marca? nombre?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 23, 2019)

No nada el chip de control esta borrado con lija y el cristal según corre a 35.00 supongo que MHZ.
Trae un conector que en la serigrafía dice TX y RX.

No sé cuál es el baudrate ni la trama de texto.

La opción B es hacer un control nuevo con un pic


----------



## capitanp (Ene 23, 2019)

Aca tengo el programita, de lo que tenes que armar es el cable serial pero no debe ser dificil conociendo los pines en el micro


Me costo un poco porque google me tenia bloqueado el archivo viejo 


Pass:led


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 23, 2019)

Gracias capitanp 
Al rato lo reviso solo que tengo una duda es Windows msdos o Linux.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 23, 2019)

*TRILO-BYTE*
Dentro del adjunto hay un DOC y dice esto de la imagen.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 23, 2019)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Gracias capitanp
> Al rato lo reviso solo que tengo una duda es Windows msdos o Linux.




trae un manual donde dice que tenes que usar windows xp, si tu duda es que interface es la  de la captura, es wine en una version de los primeros macosx, a mi tambien me llamo la atencion eso de las capturas


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2019)

Hay otros como Power Led, Led Edit, etc que también podrían servir y no hace falta XP


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 23, 2019)

Acabo de llegar de la chamba así que apenas voy a revisar en verdad me emociona bastante hacer ING inversa pero más que nada las quiero para el consultorio de mi hermana que quiere unS pantallas de leds pero la gente de aya es muy especial son amantes de lo ajeno. Por eso no ha comprado una .


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 26, 2019)

bueno debido a que he tenido poco tiempo de rascarme los piojos apenas estoy viendo lo del programa me llama la atención el baudrate : 38400 en el .DOC muestra un ejemplo .

¿mando datos a diferentes bauds rates hasta dar con el clavo?
no he construido el cable serie por que siempre uso bluetooth para mis proyectos serie debo hacerme de un max232 y un cable serie tengo puro USB en mi computadora . 

si no funciona haré ingeniería inversa al panel de leds y obviamente compartiré los resultados el en foro que me ha dado mucho.


----------



## Burroneutron (Abr 8, 2019)

Buen día y antes que nada gracias por su atención 
Tengo un letrero programable controlado por control remoto qué no poseo mi pregunta es si ha y forma de modificar la forma de cambiar el texto mostrado si usar el control o en su caso una alternativa para fabricar un control 
Anexo fotos del display


----------



## DownBabylon (Abr 8, 2019)

pues de entrada seria investigar todos los datasheets de todos los integrados que posea, ya teniendo estos datos se buscan alternativas para crear,adaptar o modificar un control o la forma en que se cambia el texto; Algo que ayudaria es saber el modelo del letrero en si


----------



## pandacba (Abr 8, 2019)

El tema es que eso lleva un micro y una memoria donde guarda lo que programas............... el tema es saber como lo hacia.... investigar luego del receptor......


----------



## Burroneutron (Abr 8, 2019)

No e podido investigar la marca y la verdad soy muy nuevo en esto qué sería los datasheets lo único visible en la placa es CAR 3-8485 V1. 0.PCB pero esté tipo de letrero los e visto en la marca mitzu


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 8, 2019)

Burroneutron dijo:


> No e podido investigar la marca y la verdad soy muy nuevo en esto qué sería los datasheets


Y que te hace suponer que, con ese nivel de desconocimiento, podes llegar a solucionar tu problema???


----------



## Burroneutron (Abr 8, 2019)

El conocimiento se aprende y se comparte y aun que no tenga grandes conocimientos por que desgraciadamente se lo básico pero me apasiona aprender así que si se me ubicas yo creo que si lo conseguiria
El micro controlador que trae es un STC 10f08xe los integradora qué trae en cada panel no los alcanzo a leer conseguiré una lupa y lo pondré aquí gracias esperando no molestar a nadie


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 8, 2019)

Sé cómo funciona ese display
Y efectivamente es un micro flash es decir se puede reprogramar.
Tus ganas y y tú bajo conocimiento no son los suficientes como para emprender la tarea de reescribir el programa y meterle uno nuevo.

Para empezar deberías tener idea de que integrados son.
La mayoría son los 74hc595 que son registros de corrimiento.


----------



## Burroneutron (Abr 8, 2019)

Si efectivamente son esos integrados y tienes razón estuve investigando y si son conocimientos máster
Qué me recomiendan hacer al respecto podría ser posible que con un control universal pueda programar o trabajan con diferentes señales gracias


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 9, 2019)

Mmm se ve que estás absolutamente perdido.
Pero puedes ir a un mercado de segunda mano "tianguis chacharero " en otros países le dicen mercado de pulgas.
Y ver si de pura casualidad venden un control. Yo si los he visto en las chacharas.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 10, 2019)

Hola, la verdad no creo que mediante un control puedas modificar un texto, sólo permite mostrar diferentes opciones.
Normalmente tienen alguna ranura para tarjetas MMC, SD para cargar el texto a mostrar.
Sino, se realiza a través de USB, mediante un programa de diseño en PC.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 10, 2019)

Hola.,bueno talvez le sirva este articulo como alternativa
LED Moving Message Display using AVR ATmega8


----------



## DiegoJR (Abr 10, 2019)

Tratá de pasar a papel el circuito de 1 display matriz de puntos. debe tener asociado 1 o 2 circuitos integrados. Ese esquema se debe repetir para el resto de los displays. Además algunas patas de esos integrados ( que probablemente estén en serie o cascada ) deben llegar al microcontrolador. 
Podrías cortar la pista y programar un arduino u otro micro para enviarle las señales desde tu programa. Si tenés osciloscopio podrías analizar esas señales. ¿ Sabés programar en C o assembler o Basic ?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 13, 2019)

Esos letreros si los conosco son Mitzu y solamente se programan por control remoto.
El nivel de conocimiento del compañero es básico no creo que este a la altura de programar.
Los controles solos si los he visto en las chacharas sería cuestión de suerte.


----------

